
Facebook Platform was down - haney
A check of 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;developers.facebook.com&#x2F;status&#x2F;dashboard&#x2F;
returns an error and I&#x27;m unable to login with facebook to some of my mobile apps.<p>EDIT: Commenters are reporting that this appears to only impact users that are hitting the US data center[1], and that it may only impact users through specific ISPs<p>1.https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=18434457<p>EDIT: Appears to be back up
======
faitswulff
This should be an interesting postmortem, if they have one. I think Netflix
never released a postmortem of their latest downtime.

~~~
dgritsko
Unrelated to OP, but did Google ever release a postmortem for the YouTube
outage a few weeks back? Was interested to hear the cause of that one.

------
bploetz
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rf2tz7_-2NI&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rf2tz7_-2NI&feature=youtu.be&t=4)

------
a13n
Back up for me.

Facebook makes ~$105k in revenue per minute [1]. Since the outage was
seemingly only US-based, and it lasted ~30 minutes, this outage probably cost
them just over a million bucks.

Pretty staggering to think about.

[1]:
[https://ycharts.com/companies/FB/revenues](https://ycharts.com/companies/FB/revenues)

~~~
abkumar
> this outage probably cost them just over a million bucks

I have always wondered whether it is accurate to think about it like this. It
sure is interesting to know how much companies make in revenue per minute, but
it doesn't necessarily 100% translate to lost revenue in an outage.

For example, if I wanted to purchase something on Amazon, but the retail site
went down I would not visit another site to purchase it. I would just wait
until the site came back up. In that sense, the revenue isn't lost just
delayed.

~~~
derefr
That works with e-commerce, but not necessarily with advertising. If you were
going to browse Facebook during lunch in the office (and be shown ads), but
Facebook is down, then you won't necessarily just "browse Facebook later in
the day instead." You weren't on Facebook to _catch up_ ; you were on Facebook
because you had nothing better to do.

~~~
greglindahl
This is definitely true, I expect that users will spend a bit less time on
Facebook today.

However, Facebook doesn't have a 100% fill rate of high value ads, so during
the rest of the day they'll be showing somewhat more expensive ads to users,
earning a higher average revenue. That will make up for some of the loss,
despite lower usage.

------
si1entstill
Moving fast and breaking things!

------
yeldarb
Interestingly I VPN'd into a node in Dublin and it is still working there.

Iowa (direct) and SF (VPN) were both erroring out sitewide. Anecdotally it
seemed to start in Analytics and spread to Facebook.com and finally to the
platform over the course of ~15 minutes. But not sure if that's
representative.

------
skizm
Using a completely oversimplified estimation method and 2017 revenue numbers,
they're losing about $1300 every second their website is down.

~~~
mattnewton
Not Facebook.com, the platform that Facebook apps are built on I think.

~~~
cronix
It's down for a lot. Seems to primarily be NE US:
[https://downdetector.com/status/facebook/map/](https://downdetector.com/status/facebook/map/)

------
CJKinni
So much for the pivot to "move fast with stable infrastructure."

~~~
seattle_spring
They've been down for, what, 20 minutes in the past year?

~~~
greglindahl
Most of their outages appear to be regional, and only part of their site. This
one also appears to have been regional. So it's hard for us outsiders to know
the statistics.

These kinds of outages are pretty typical for "move fast and break things"
development -- instead of spending huge effort making sure that no outage ever
happens, spend effort testing and limiting outages to a small part of
production. The intended benefit is much faster development.

------
mkong1
broken image from static.facebook.com for the logo, too.

------
LinuxBender
Looks like they had a little blip [1]

[1] - [https://downdetector.com/](https://downdetector.com/)

------
Simulacra
Yep but only through the Verizon connection. Phone works, Tor connection to FB
works, so it's probably localized.

~~~
noarchy
I can confirm what you say about Tor. I get the login screen when hitting FB
via Tor, but not otherwise.

------
chuckcode
same. downdetector reporting 1200 plus reports of facebook down
[https://downdetector.com/status/facebook](https://downdetector.com/status/facebook)

------
nabla9
From EU:

    
    
      Facebook Platform is Healthy   
      Since October 23 at 4:10 PM

~~~
a13n
Different data center, looks like the outage is US-based.

------
cronix
Strange, I just logged into the website fine from Portland, OR via Comcast

------
danieldiazas
Down on latin america too

------
Mc_Big_G
Ideally it would never come back up.

------
alphabettsy
Regular login down too.

------
pknopf
It's working now.

------
bbcoimbra
Is down here

------
champagnepapi
same as well as facebook.com

------
hakanito
works in EU

~~~
shashanoid
But does it?

------
garymoon
same

------
em3rgent0rdr
me too.

